# Canon EF 8-15mm f/4.0L



## pwp (Dec 4, 2011)

When Canon EF 8-15mm f/4.0L fisheye was announced it definately looked like a _very _interesting proposition. 
There is still precious little out there in terms of reviews or sample images.

True to form, Photozone was early to have a look at it and gives it the thumbs up.

Technical reviews are valuable, but genuine user responses and sample images really are needed to form a more complete, well informed position on whether or not to drop the Visa card on one.

If you have this lens, what's your viewpoint?

Paul Wright


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 4, 2011)

Love Mine.
Lots of images in the Flickr group for this lens: http://www.flickr.com/groups/canon8-15mm/pool/with/6408764949/


----------



## real memories (Dec 4, 2011)

kist got it a day ago so havent had much time to play with it but i love love love it 

get it stop worrying about images i have a 5Dmk II and wow is all i have to say 

Raymond
Photographer
[email protected]
Real Memories Photography
Your Event + Our Photos = RealMemories
www.realmemoriesphotography.com


----------



## niccyboy (Dec 4, 2011)

I love mine, I haven't used it a lot... but it's fantastic so far.

I'll post some photos when i get around to emptying my memory cards.


----------



## pwp (Dec 4, 2011)

TexPhoto said:


> Love Mine.
> Lots of images in the Flickr group for this lens: http://www.flickr.com/groups/canon8-15mm/pool/with/6408764949/



Good to see the Flickr galleries. Thanks. It's a broad based insight into the characteristics and look of this lens. 

With the old 15mm Canon fisheye there was software to "de-fish" the images if that's what you wanted to do. 
It was quite an economical way of shooting ultrawide, but without the fishy distortion.

Paul Wright


----------



## well_dunno (Feb 6, 2012)

I was about to create a new thread to ask the same question when I saw this thread. 

Thank you Paul and all who gave feedback!


----------



## kennykodak (Feb 6, 2012)

traded mine in on a 14L II.


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 10, 2012)

real memories said:


> kist got it a day ago so havent had much time to play with it but i love love love it
> 
> get it stop worrying about images i have a 5Dmk II and wow is all i have to say
> 
> ...



I love your cat, can I have it? ><

DigitalRev did a review on their youtube channel - but I have to ask

Is it a lens really worth thinking about - or is it just a fun thing to have, that you'd use only once in a while when you feel like it - albeit a very expensive fun thing... Are there any real world applications you'd WANT to use it?


----------



## cfargo (Feb 10, 2012)

I love mine more than I had anticipated and I already owned the 15mm.


----------



## DzPhotography (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll be getting one as soon as I can


----------



## AmbientLight (Feb 16, 2012)

actually I admit to wanting to buy this lens for a couple of months, but I kind of shied away from it, thinking that the fishy distortion would be too much. Seeing those posted samples I am reconsidering. Can anyone point me to some good architecture sample shots using the 8-15mm? I would be interested to see just what it can do in such an environment. For example the shot posted by revup67 in the 8-15mm gallery showing the steps is a very nice composition, because a central element, in this case the steps is not distorted too much.


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 16, 2012)

This is what I found in a search. I haven't looked in detail, but some of them look quite interesting.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/canon8-15mm/pool/tags/architecture/


----------



## AmbientLight (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, indeed. Thank you!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 18, 2012)

I was lookiing at one in our local camera store yesterday while trying to pump the salesman about any new models. I seldom use my 15mm FE, so it would be a very high price per image lens, maybe one to rent for a special use.


----------



## well_dunno (Feb 19, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I was lookiing at one in our local camera store yesterday while trying to pump the salesman about any new models. I seldom use my 15mm FE, so it would be a very high price per image lens, maybe one to rent for a special use.



That is what has been holding me back from getting this lens too. I'm afraid it would just become a nice toy in the bag after a few weeks...


----------

